# new type of electric oven cooks twice as fast on 1/2 the wattage,CHECH THIS OUT



## eernest4 (Dec 23, 2007)

I just found out about this one an hour ago & after doing some initial research into the unit, I believe it has much merit & am sharing it with all of you here.

      A traditional electric oven takes 3400watts to opperate the oven & about 2 hours to do a roast, & cooking time varies depending on what meat & the wieght in lbs & the amount of wellness you wish to cook to. It also heats up a lot of air in its large oven & heats the house
or at least the kitchen, which is not a bad thing in winter but miserable in summer.

In summer, you have to run your air conditioner to cool off the house after cooking, another electric cost.

     Now you can cook the same things you always used that big 3400wt oven to cook, in a small tabletop/countertop portable oven that only uses 1500 watts, half the electricity & only for half the length of time.  (no ,NOT a toaster oven & not a convection oven, either).

    So opperational costs in electricity are 25% (may vary) of what it cost you to use your electric or gas oven.

    Also, your electric/gas oven first requires you to use the microwave to defrost frozen foods
while frozen foods go directly into the nuwave oven without the need to defrost, saving more time & saving more energy.


I am talking about a unit that cooks in 1/2 the time ,with 1/2 the electricity, won't heat up the kitchen, that has a 18 inch diameter footprint & weights 10 lbs, plugs into 120 vac & is extremely portable, fits in car trunk for traveling or visits and does a signifacantly better job of cooking than a 250lb full size electric range.

 Please to decide for yourself
www.nuwaveoven.com
also, www.hearthware.com

I do not work for nuwave , and would not get one cent, should you buy one, but when i see a sigificant enery & time savings, I feel you should be clued in on it.

 This unit has been around since 2000 but I never knew, not sold in most stores.  Comes with several cook books, for the new to cooking,like me.

i am ordering mine monday morning, when the company opens, as I dont trust my visa card to the internet.


----------



## tkirk22 (Dec 23, 2007)

I must admit, you had my BS meter pegged with your post. The meter was almost as high as when Ron Popeil did his spray on hair infomercial. Well maybe not quite that high ;-)

Out of curiosity I checked into it. It is an interesting little oven and it looks like it would fill a need for some people. The Amazon reviews are generally favorable too.  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Gooserider (Nov 8, 2008)

Bringing this back from the dead out of curiosity - Eernest, did you (or anyone else) ever actually order one of these? and if so, did it meet your expectations?  Further reviews appreciated...

Gooserider


----------



## Stevebass4 (Nov 8, 2008)

i have one - (not the one nmed) as they've been around for a LONG time.  it works ok - i must prefer my "showtime" set it and forget it 

That thing is awesome for chicken & roasts


----------



## tubbster (Nov 8, 2008)

I use the top half of a similar product to roast my coffee.

Google "galloping Gourmet oven"

They indeed have been around a long time.

http://biobug.org/coffee/turbo-crazy/


----------

